# Tranaxle swap??



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

Does anyone know if it is possible to swap a Hydro transaxle out of a JD 185 lawn tractor into a 180 with a shelled out 5 speed manual ?? I know anything is possible, but, is it a bolt in deal or will it take some fabrication ?? Thanks


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

I probably put this in the wrong forum...??? How do I move it to the Lawn and Garden section ?? Sorry


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

lazyd said:


> I probably put this in the wrong forum...??? How do I move it to the Lawn and Garden section ?? Sorry


Here you go!


----------

